# Cobia???



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

anybody know if any ling have been caught yet off a pier if so what pier


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't know about the others but there was one hooked yesterday morning and lost on pensacola beach peir

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

thanks for the report I got to go.......


----------



## Lingfisher613 (Nov 12, 2013)

hitting pensacola beach pier this weekend ill post a report after each day saying whats up and whats happening on the pier


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Tarpons everywhere! Pomps here and there. COBES, you'll have to find out for yourself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

